# probably a dumb question...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Are Foxes/Coyotes color blind? or partially color blind? will hunter orange ruin my hunt?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I can tell you they have better eyesight than you and I.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Animals see colors differently than humans do. Do a Google search for "How Animals See Color". There is a lot of info out there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont know how they see but I have seen them out while on the deer hunt.....


----------

